# Poor Lucky!



## Denise (Nov 21, 2007)

As I'm writing this I'm embarrased to say that yes I'd try to groomed Lucky yestarday. What was I thinking? I said to myself yes I could do it. How hard can it be? :frusty: He will going to the groomer on Saturday. 

Denise


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

You need to find someone who knows how to groom a hav come to your house and show you the best way. I just have one question...how did he end up with one shaved paw? This gave me a chuckle this morning. His coat looks pretty even though so that's good.

you are much braver than I to even attempt it.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't think he looks bad at all. I butcher mine every time I go at 'em, lol. I've yet to get close enough to Cooper's eyes, cause he's a wiggle worm.

I need to find a pic of my golden when I tried to groom him. Dh said he looked like he got run over by a lawn mower, LOL. Think I went the opposite way you're suppose to...in short, choppy strokes. It was BAD! We had to rock, paper scissor to see who'd take him in to the groomers. He lost and got laughed at all the way in the place.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I kind of think of trial and error- they still love you and really don't care how they look (minus the time Belle was shaved and i didn't do it!) I do have to say the one shaved paw makes me laugh too. Paws are still something I am working on though!

Amanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Awwww, he's a cutie, but the one shaved paw made me laugh too :biggrin1:

When I took Tessa to the groomers she asked me who trimmed her feet. When I told her it was me she told me to never attempt it again, lol!


----------



## Denise (Nov 21, 2007)

*The Shave Paw*

The shave paw was when I started and remember let me take a pictures so I could show you guys. My DH is not talking to me he said I butcher poor Lucky if the look I was going for was of a chia pet.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This was good for a laugh this morning. I bet Lucky does not care one bit. Did you stop at the one leg or do all 4? I'm really very brave about most things, but I would not attempt to clip Smarty. Although when I am working on mats I am thinking about it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I think you did great for your first time. And hey, consider the feet a work in progress. I have to admit I tried trimming up my fluffy Maltese and boy does he look like a chop job with uneven ears. I need to put away the scissors. LOL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I think you did a pretty good job for your first time and if you have a good groomer, he/she will fix it so you won't be able to tell.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dont feel bad, he looks ok to me, I still see the love in his eyes!! I just did my two little ones yesterday and am very pleased (for the first time) with their cuts. It has taken me several months of grooming them to finally "figure some of it out" Lily got buzzed down completely except her head and tail. i wont show anyone her picture until it grows in, but she looks kinda poodle-ish. I hope it all grows in before the playdate. 
Lucky looks good to me!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Aside from his paw--he looks pretty cute! I think you did a fine job--though I think he looked great and didn't need a haircut!<------------I'm partial to full coated though.:becky:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You are a brave lady! I would NEVER even attempt to groom Valentino! You did a good job compared to what mine would have looked like! He's precious!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my, that one shaved paw made me laugh! I wouldn't feel bad though, as everyone has said, Lucky doesn't care and you're still learning.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Denise said:


> The shave paw was when I started and remember let me take a pictures so I could show you guys. My DH is not talking to me he said I butcher poor Lucky if the look I was going for was of a chia pet.


When my groomer does Sully, she almost always trims his pads AND the fur around it. Too much paw makes me so darn mad. But I do consider her (the groomer) a work in progress too! Your trim is trial and error. I don't even dare take clippers to Sully. He wouldn't be Chia, it's more like cue ball I would guess!!!

I just have Sully in full coat, EXCEPT around his poo hole and pads. I figure, if I have to brush him anyways may as well let every one ask is his some kind of ****zu, then explain their error.:biggrin1: Crazy people!


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

That is so funny!
He looks adorable. THe look on his face is priceless!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Denise, you would have to do a lot worse job to take away Lucky's cuteness. What a face!!! I did it once to each of mine-- Cash on the 2nd day he was with us- because I couldn't see him squat--- he looked like something the cat drug in. We've been going to the groomers ever since, except for eyes and paws.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"It was BAD! We had to rock, paper scissor to see who'd take him in to the groomers. He lost and got laughed at all the way in the place."*

Oh Tritia! That is hysterical! LOL

Denise, don't worry about it. It's only hair and it grows back. lol Many of us have 'bad hair' Havs because of trimming we wished we hadn't tried, but like Laurie, I've been going at it for a while and am confident I can get Ricky and Sammy to look pretty decent. Just keep at it once you get your confidence back, o.k.? 

Oh..... and Laurie? Where are those pics of the new looks????? You should know better than to mention new haircuts and not post pics! Shame on you, girl. :brick:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tomorrow is my supposed day off, so I will try to take pics. Sadly the minute Logan sees the camera, he runs, I dont know why. But I will try.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Denise, 

Aside from the fact that his paw reminds me of a baby lambchop, I think he looks cute. I don't know, I see him saying, "Aww Mom, now the kids are gonna laugh at me." He's a cutie pie, and it will grow back.

I too would never have the nerve. Milo is headed to the groomer tomorrow. He so hates to be clean. Poor baby.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think that you did a good job for your first time....just keep practicing and we will be asking you some grooming advice...plus you have a cute model!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww what a cutie he is! He could never look that bad. So, it got a little short on the foot. The rest looks pretty good for a first try! Be sure to TALK to your groomer about she plans to do to fix him up. She might decide to shave him all over to match the length of the one foot!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

This reminded me of when my husband decided he could give our son a haircut. Now THAT was a bad haircut.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I finally got some pics of Lexi and Logan's new haircuts. I was pretty pleased with the outcome this time, So far I have only been doing this for 5 months, but I think you learn something new each time. This time I learned, ALWAYS have the septic powder - I did the bad Mommy thing and cut Lexi's quick, what a bleeder!!! Had to run out to buy the stuff - I recommend you always have it on hand!!! Lexi is staining a bit around the mouth lately but here are her and Logans new cuts.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Laurie, they look great! Much better than many professional groomers! In the close up of Lexi I like how she still has the Hav look yet you can see her eyes. I think that's the hardest part. You did much better than the groomer I took Tessa to! 

And those eyes are looking at you so adoringly despite the mishap 

Great job on your two cuties!


----------



## Denise (Nov 21, 2007)

*Good job!*

Laurie,

You did a good job on them. Better than what I did to my Lucky. I guess I need to keep practicing more. All I have to do is convince my DH that I could do it he won't let me near him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

jAN, THANKS, Boy, cutting that quick was really heartbreaking to me, but she was fine with it!! I got tired of pulling her hair back to see her eyes so finally cut the front. Logan is so wild that I keep him shorter everywhere cause he gets so filthy!!! I think that anyone can do this,you just gotta take the bad cuts with the good cuts and learn along the way


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Aww Denise - I did some bad ones on my guys too at first, I would not start with the legs though, that would be the last one I do. I actually scissor cut them first, then use the razor. It is a little easier. Sometimes & ONLY scissor cut. It isnt perfect - but it doesnt matter to me - They would look cute to me if they were bald (Like poor Lily is [email protected])


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, great job on your two! They look great.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Lina, I love your new Avatar!! What a hairy guy!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I was giggling at the one paw! Aside from that, I think you did a fine job!

Laurie,
Like I said before, you are my prize student. Way to go. They look great!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh I love Lexi's face!! She's adorable with the long bangs off each side of her eyes. Great job on her and on Loganboy! He looks devilishly charming with his shorter hair. I really like what you did, Laurie.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Denise,
> 
> Aside from the fact that his paw reminds me of a baby lambchop, I think he looks cute. I don't know, I see him saying, "Aww Mom, now the kids are gonna laugh at me." He's a cutie pie, and it will grow back.


Okay - between the shaved paw and the quote above, I'm sitting hear laughing so hard I have tears rolling down my cheeks.

Denise - you did a really great job on everything but his signature glove . . . .just think of it as a new hair do . . . who knows maybe you will start a trend. Seriously, I wouldn't take him to a groomer. He looks really cute and the one paw will grow in before you know it. He is also standing nicely on that grooming table so you have made some real progress.

When my son was a toddler he screamed bloody murder every time he went to the barber. Husband refused to take him because he made such a scene. He wasn't much better when I took him and after having gone through every barber and salon in town, I decided that I was going to try myself . . . so I buy myself and really nice (sharp) pair of scissors and I proceed to try and just do a trim around the ears . . . needless to say, I clipped his ear . . . small cut but it bled quite a bit. After that he told everyone how I tried to cut off his ear . . . including his nursery school teacher . . . but he never caused a scene at the barber again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

ound:ound:ound: Denise..that picture of Lucky is priceless...just too cute!
It's only hair..and that will grow back!

I tried cutiing Sophie's bangs once and had to take her to the groomer to get them fixed. She told me to NEVER, EVER do that again..step away from the scissors!!! ound:
(reminds me of when I was 3 years old and shaved a path straight down the top of my head with an electric shaver!)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Tomorrow is my supposed day off, so I will try to take pics. Sadly the minute Logan sees the camera, he runs, I dont know why. But I will try.


Laurie, my guys also turn away sometimes...I think they don't like the flash! hoto:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Hey, you did pretty good for your first ever try! Don't feel bad, and don't forget to share pics of the groomer's job when Lucky's all done.

I won't even attempt to trim Pepper's coat. Too afraid that my clumsy hands would snip flesh and not hair. You are far braver than me!

Wanda


----------

